# hier mal mein halbes mercury



## Fettkloß (8. Juli 2004)

ich hab es jetzt schon sehr sehr lieb  

in diesem stadium wiegt es 5,26 kg - nicht grade superleicht , aber das solls auch garnicht sein


----------



## tomblume (8. Juli 2004)

nette karre. Edoardo Bianchi hätte seine Freude an der Lackierung gehabt ;-)

tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (8. Juli 2004)

das kommt nur auf dem foto so rüber  wenn du ne ral karte hast - 6011


----------



## XC_Freund (8. Juli 2004)

Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus, warum nicht mehr silber?


----------



## Fettkloß (8. Juli 2004)

@ xc freund 
wie mehr silber ?? meinst du sattelst. klemme , vorbau & lenker ???

kann ich dir sagen , weils den f99 nicht in silber gibt , ist bei mir die geschmacksregel so , das auch die sattelstütze schwarz sein muß . 

schwarzer vorbau = schwrzer St.satz =schwarzer lenker = schwarze Sattelst. = schwarze Sattelklemme --- silber wäre mir auch lieber gewesen .

dafür kommt aber ne silberne marta sl dran und silberne crossmax sl - silberne X9 trigger - siberne nokons und silberne stahlflexleitungen für bremse


----------



## tomblume (8. Juli 2004)

zur Farbe: ich finde auch "celeste"  nicht schlecht. Mein Mercury ist nach Meinung meiner Mitfahrer "kackbraun" (siehe Katalog). Aber was solls. 


um die aus meiner Sicht einzige Schwachstelle des Mercury zu beseitigen, folgender Tip:
Hülse raus, ausreiben, 31,6er-Stütze rein (Roox, günstig und mit Skala oder Tompson, teuer) und Salsa-Spanner in schwarz rein.

Ist das ein Syntace 9Grad-Lenker? Wenn ja, zeigen die Hörner dann immer noch nach innen?


----------



## carloz (8. Juli 2004)

goiled Gerät !   

Watt kosten denn die Nokons, btw ?!

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (8. Juli 2004)

@tomblume

ne thomson is ja drin , ich finde ne 31.6er stütze so grobsclächtig .
ja  der lenker ist ein duraflite carbon 9° und die hörner zeigen leicht nach innen .

@ carloz 

die nokon schaltzüge kosten so um die 50


----------



## Brägel (9. Juli 2004)

XC_Freund schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus



dem kann ich mich anschließen. Bin sehr gespannt auf das finale Bildchen, welches du hoffentlich auch in geliebte und geputzte .... ihr merkt schon, ich bin auf Akquise für die ultimative BW-Bildersammlung


----------

